# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  ALQUILO O VENDO 10,000 / 20,000 HA EN ICA.  ESTUDIOS Y DOCUMENTOS EN REGLA

## CARLO CATTER

Alquiler o venta de terrenos en ICA, agua, estudios de agua, pozos, cuenta con documentos en regla e inscrito en registros públicos. 
IDEAL ZONA AGROINDUSTRIAL O URBANÍSTICA PANAMERICANA A AMBOS LADOS. 
Adjuntamos ficha técnica de terrenos.   FICHA.jpg 
Para mayor información comunicarse al 991889163 - Carlo B. Catter
o via mail carlo.mkt@gmail.com 
No somos corredores.Temas similares: VENDO , ALQUILO , O PARA TRABAJAR EN SOCIEDAD TERRENO EN PISCO . Artículo: EE.UU.: Documentos no sellados plantean nuevas preguntas sobre la seguridad del Roundup de Monsanto Vendo terreno eriazo, Piura, catacaos 237 Has. Documentos en regla. Compro/Alquilo Maquinaria Uva Sunat inicia mañana digitalización de documentos vinculados a exportaciones

----------

